# Automatic Redirection to Advertisements



## BreezyCooking (Apr 10, 2006)

Am I just lucky, or are there other folks here who click on thread posts & are then automatically sent to the stupid TLC Channel full-page advertisement for their stupid new series.  Or some other stupid full-page ad that I manage to click off of too fast enough to identify.

Is this site turning into GardenWeb?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

I haven't had that problem at all. Maybe your accidentally clicking too close to the advertising ribbon for it?


----------



## mudbug (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow, I've never had that happen, Breezy.  If it did, I would have been long gone by now.


----------



## Alix (Apr 10, 2006)

Nope, haven't had that trouble either. Maybe you need to run a spyware removal program? I had to run Vundo fix on our machine not too long ago as I had the winfixer thingy again. Geez I hate that one! Popups from he**!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 10, 2006)

As soon as I started having the problem, my husband ran our spyware program & didn't find anything.  

It's just so odd.  I'll click on a thread, & suddenly I'm switched to a full-page ad for that idiotic Learning Channel "We're Killing The Kids" ad, or something else equally stupid.

It's a shame that these advertisers don't realize that a LOT of people - myself included - specifically WON'T view their shows because of their intrusive advertising.


----------



## amber (Apr 10, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I haven't had that problem at all. Maybe your accidentally clicking too close to the advertising ribbon for it?


 
More than likely this is the problem because I've done it myself.


----------



## amber (Apr 10, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> As soon as I started having the problem, my husband ran our spyware program & didn't find anything.
> 
> It's just so odd. I'll click on a thread, & suddenly I'm switched to a full-page ad for that idiotic Learning Channel "We're Killing The Kids" ad, or something else equally stupid.
> 
> It's a shame that these advertisers don't realize that a LOT of people - myself included - specifically WON'T view their shows because of their intrusive advertising.


 
Advertising pays for this site when people click on it, so it's not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 10, 2006)

Amber - whether or not advertising pays for the site, it IS a bad thing if it's not mentioned in the FAQ's that we might be inundated with full-page pop-up ads at any moment.

So sorry - that's a BAD thing.  The reason I left GardenWeb for.  I didn't "click" on anything other than the thread I wanted to read.


----------



## Alix (Apr 10, 2006)

Do you have a pop up blocker? Maybe that would help? I honestly have no idea why this would be happening to you. It sounds like an isolated sort of problem, no one else has mentioned it. 

Anyone else out there having this trouble?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it IS my pop-up blocker. I'm a TOTAL Techno-Idiiot, so get frustrated easily when things go awry on the computer because I can never fix them. 

Then husband comes home, sits down for 10 minutes, & problem is solved.

It hasn't happened yet today, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I had those full-page ads popping up every time I logged on yesterday, & you know how they love to hide the little "x" so you can't readily close them.  Yuck.

Oh, & don't get me wrong - I do realize that advertisements allow wonderful free sites such as this, but those full-page pop-ups are just over the top.


----------



## GB (Apr 11, 2006)

Have your husband switch you over to Firefox. You will never be bothered by popups again.


----------



## amber (Apr 11, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Amber - whether or not advertising pays for the site, it IS a bad thing if it's not mentioned in the FAQ's that we might be inundated with full-page pop-up ads at any moment.
> 
> So sorry - that's a BAD thing. The reason I left GardenWeb for. I didn't "click" on anything other than the thread I wanted to read.


 
My mistake. I thought maybe you accidentally clicked on an add that was close to a thread.  Sounds very frustrating, but I'm glad it's not a problem for you anymore.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 11, 2006)

No - not your mistake at all Amber.  I realize that I sounded snarky.  It was just going on all day & after awhile I was starting to go into psycho-mode - lol!!!

I couldn't figure out how to stop it, but was determined to do so - lol!! Typical woman - lol!!  

Regardless, it hasn't happened once today, so guess the problem has been fixed or has disappeared.  My fluffy little brain doesn't care which.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 11, 2006)

breezy, try either dumping all of your cookies, or going thru them and deleting any sypware cookies, any unwanted site cookies and dc's cookie. then try logging back in, and see if it still happens.


----------



## amber (Apr 11, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> No - not your mistake at all Amber. I realize that I sounded snarky. It was just going on all day & after awhile I was starting to go into psycho-mode - lol!!!
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to stop it, but was determined to do so - lol!! Typical woman - lol!!
> 
> Regardless, it hasn't happened once today, so guess the problem has been fixed or has disappeared. My fluffy little brain doesn't care which.


 
Well yea you did sound snarky , but hey I would be the same if I kept getting pop ups and couldnt figure out what the problems was, and then have my husband do a few things and poof, it's fixed...which is even more frustrating!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for being so sweet about it.  It really was driving me crazy yesterday.


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2006)

I haven't had the problem either. Glad it has stopped for you Breezy.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, it seems to have stopped for good!!  Yay!!  It's more than quite possible it was something I did or was doing without realizing it.

I once "minimized" the computer screen accidentally, & it literally took me hours to figure that one out - lol!!!  I should probably still be using a quill pen & parchment to correspond!!!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 13, 2006)

When I first joined, I had a similiar problem but it wasn't with TLC ... I'm sorry I can't remember the company right now ... I would click on a thread and the ad would take up either the entire top of the page (I would have to scroll down the equivalent of 3 pages to get to the thread) OR it would come from the right and squeeze everything else over so it was unreadable. I'm not sure what happened to stop it (because I know I didn't do anything!) but it just stopped ...

(sorry this is sort of late on the point - I've been away for a bit ...)


----------

